#ubuntu-co 2011-08-15
<WaSeidel> Hola
<sirderigo> buenas buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<catdemian> Hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas!..
<hollman> :enas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, MagicFab sergiokof https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<hollman> nas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, como vamos?
<hollman> por aca peleando con las vpn :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y yo con una app q no me quiere ejecutar bien en el server
<SergioMeneses> :S
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, o/
<hollman> que vivamos los sysadmin y sus chiiiiiicharrones grasientos
<MagicFab> Va a haber un buen Jam aquí en Montreal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-qc/1162/detail/
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, \o tiempos sin verlo mi hermano
<hollman> MagicFab, me invitas =???? 
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, hollman http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/1155/detail/
<SergioMeneses> andamos armandolo xD
<MagicFab> hollman, de una. Mire donde es.
<hollman> enviame invitacion y se la presento a la embajada :P
<MagicFab> Es gratis, y abierto a todos (como siempre)
<hollman> que me den visa por una semana
<SergioMeneses> hollman, irc
<SergioMeneses> xD
<MagicFab> hollman, ud. sabe que tengo modelos de esa vaina, y lo hago rápido.
<hollman> de tanto viaje ya tengo para ir y volver a miami .. a punta de millas :P
<MagicFab> entonces o hable en serio o siga con el VPN :)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, aqui vamos a armar algo entre los locos hispano àrlantes en forma simultanea...
<hollman> a canada no me debe salir tan caro ...
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, en cuanto sale el viaje?
<hollman> hollman va aterminar el arroz con leche mientras piensa y mira la pagina de millas...
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, :)
<SergioMeneses> chevere reunirse con el luis lopez tambien :D
<MagicFab> hollman, el arroz! :D
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, dudo que el vaya, quien sabe. La verdad estamos dedicados al trabajo todo el tiempo y un jam todo un fin de semana, ademas de todo lo que hago, tenaz.
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, bueno.... y cuando vienen de vacaciones entonces?
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, cuando me inivten ajjajajaja chan con chan
<hollman> hahahahahha
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ud ha puesto .sh a ejecutar al inicio del sistema de manera automatica?
<hollman> ps claro ...
<hollman> en el rc 
<hollman> MagicFab, donde tengo las millas no hay viajes a ningun lado de canada :(
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y como es la vuelta?
<MagicFab> hollman, vaya a Burlington, Vermont, es a 1h de aquí.
<hollman> por B me sale Bucaramanga :P
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, cual vuelta ?
<hollman> por v valencia y venezuela
<MagicFab> ajajjaa Bucaramanga -> Vermont hay algo directo ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<hollman> nada ... pues en avianca no :S
<hollman> ya
<hollman> toronto
<hollman> queda lejos ?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, tengo una app... y quiero q su archivo .start.sh se ejecute l iniciar el sistema o la sesion
<MagicFab> Toronto, 8h
<hollman> no pailas .... eso es un dia mas 
<hollman> SergioMeneses, metalo en el rc.local
<MagicFab> hollman, y en NY ?
<hollman> MagicFab, wow, parce, me sale gratos a Toronto ir y volver ... :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hago un enlace simbolico y lo pongo alli?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, cuanto?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, las 2 te sirven 
<hollman> SergioMeneses, me sale a 0$ 
 * hollman reconsidera ir a conocer a mickey mouse y su combo a orlando 
<MagicFab> hollman, ese paseo también es bueno, quizás mejor que el del jam aquí :)
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y le dan mas vacaciones despues del viaje a chile?
<hollman> MagicFab, tu me crees tan cabezon de preferiri un jam que ir a conocer a mickey ???
<hollman> si me voy a un jam es como por que me den visa y cuando pida la otra vuelta que ya sabes sea mas breve
<hollman> digo yo ...
<MagicFab> +1
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja el rc.local no aparece en mi sistema :S
<SergioMeneses> q chafa
<SergioMeneses> aparecen todos los niveles menos el .locl
<hollman> SergioMeneses, como no
<hollman> /etc/rc.local
<hollman> o mira en cual rc lo metes, dependiendo de lo que haga ...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el rc-local es una archivo no un diractorio
<hollman> ahi si te toca llegarle al man de linux para saber los niveles
<hollman> un archivo
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> hollman_, listo... solucionado
<SergioMeneses> gracias
<hollman_> np
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, ping
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, mira: http://facebook.com/nebiros
<SergioMeneses> miercoles
<SergioMeneses> eso no
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, mira http://www.podcast.ubuntu-co.com/
<SergioMeneses> senekis, mira http://www.podcast.ubuntu-co.com/
<SergioMeneses> senekis, si vez el problema de leer dev-co
<MagicFab> uy ese www me hace sangrar los ojos
<SergioMeneses> :S
<MagicFab> wow qué bueno
<senekis> SergioMeneses: no entiendo pq nombras a dev-co?
<SergioMeneses> senekis, por el error
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> abri el link de "nebiros"
<SergioMeneses> senekis, :D
<senekis> ahhh
<duende> hoola :) 
<hollman> alguna herramienta en linux que me permita virtualizar aplicaciones ???
<Andphe> virtualbox <?>
<Andphe> como asi ?
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> hollman, ↑↑
<hollman> Andphe, no
<hollman> virtualizar apps, osea poner un por ejemplo
<hollman> libreoffice en el server y que los clientes lo trabajen en el server y no en el desktop
<Andphe> ahh pero eso no es virtualizar o si ?
<Andphe> yo creo que eso es bastante normal
<Andphe> la idea es que abran sesion en el servidor
<Andphe> como un cliente ligero o como hace el terminal server ese de windows
<sergiokof> hollman, LTSP
<hollman> sergiokof, eso solo sirve para el os y apps sobre el os virtualizado
<sergiokof> hollman, y eyeOS
<sergiokof> ese tambien
<hollman> es lo mismo ...
<sergiokof> noooooo
<hollman> se virtualiza un os y se entregan cuentas
<hollman> necesito virtualizar una aplicacion ...
<sergiokof> por qeu eyeOS puede manejar documentos compartidos al estio app
<sergiokof> s
<hollman> pero es un os
<hollman> y NO busco virtualizar un OS
<sergiokof> mmmm haaaaa
<sergiokof> NPI
<sergiokof> hollman, algo asi como lo de excel cuando trabajan varios en el excel y vamostrando los cambios realizados por los demas
<hollman> sergiokof, eso
<hollman> haga de cuenta google docs .
<sergiokof> pero qeu tipo de docuemento
<sergiokof> por que tambien
<hollman> es tener una app como la ofimatica donde varios acceden y trabajan al mismo tiempo
<hollman> sergiokof, una hoja de calculo
<sergiokof> yo se de una
<sergiokof> pero no tiene todo lo de
<sergiokof> docs
<sergiokof> es para hojas simples
<hollman> sergiokof, como se llama ?
<sergiokof> viene dentro de http://www.egroupware.org/ estoy mirando si era una extension o ya lo trae
<hollman> eso
<hollman> mire bien porfa ;)
<sergiokof> jej hollman pero mire usd tambien pero estoy casi seguro que lo trae
<sergiokof> toca mirar en el demo
<hollman> sergiokof, colabore ... ando ocupado :P
<sergiokof> http://www.egroupware.org/filemanager
<sergiokof> hollman, xD eso siga en twitter
<hollman> sergiokof, http://www.egroupware.org/resources
<hollman> no veo nada 
<sergiokof> yo tampoco
<sergiokof> xD
<sergiokof> si hubiera un apt-cache search ya lo hubiera encontrado
<hollman> sergiokof, eso es opensource ?
<hollman> o free ?
<sergiokof> hollman, License 	GNU General Public License
<hollman> sergiokof, esta como chevere ...
<hollman> como que lo voy a montar para otra cosa
<demosocial> tardes!!!!  alguien dispuesto a colaborar?
<demosocial> hola
<demosocial> alguien
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, MagicFab sergiokof q tal? http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=878
<Andphe> si van a comprar me avisan
<Andphe> pa comprar la gorra
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, bonita.
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ando pensando con forigua en comprarla 
<Andphe> me avisan porque comprar 1 sola no aguanta
<Andphe> el envio cuesta mas que la gorra
<Andphe> asi me paso cuando compre la mia
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, eso!
<SergioMeneses> este pendiente :D
<Andphe> ok
<marcos_amaris> Como apago la pantalla de mi laptop
<marcos_amaris> y dejar el Laptop trabajando
<hiko_hitokiri> modificas en el gestor de energia
<hiko_hitokiri> que no ponga en reposo  el equipo y que solo obscuresca la pantalla que no la ponga en reposo tampoco
<hiko_hitokiri> o si queres que la ponga la pantalla pero no el equipo
<hiko_hitokiri> marcos_amaris, asi se hace
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-19
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, arescorpio hiko_hitokiri sergiokof \o
<Andphe> tonces sergiokof 
<Andphe> y sergiokof 
<Andphe> y SergioMeneses 
<Andphe> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajaja
<arescorpio> SergioMeneses lol
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, que pasiones
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, que cuenta
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, hay... en lo mismo! peleando por ser mejor
<hiko_hitokiri> birn
<hiko_hitokiri> bien
<toplop> hola
<toplop> hola!
<toplop> alo
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-co :D
<fabian_> hola amigos
<fabian_> solicito una pequeña ayuda
<fabian_> estoy necesitando un enlace a una lista de empresas que trabajen con ubuntu
<fabian_> a nivel mundial y nacional
<fabian_> diferente a www.workswithu.com
<fabian_> ???
<fabian_> nadie?
<Andphe> ?
<fabian_> solicito una pequeña ayuda
<fabian_>  estoy necesitando un enlace a una lista de empresas que trabajen con ubuntu a nivel mundial y nacional diferente a www.workswithu.com
<hollman> ni conocia esa :P
<fabian_> ya tiene rato, pero me lleva a otro pagina donde aparecen solo articulos
<fabian_> no se que paso con la antigua pagina
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, a la orden
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, aqui llegando!...
<sergiokof> :-)
<ceronman1> Oigan, alguien que le diga a Ingeniero Forigua que me desmodere en la lista
<SergioMeneses> ceronman1, ud esta moderado?
<SergioMeneses> ceronman1, con que correo estas registrado en la lista?
<SergioMeneses> yo te ayudo con eso
<SergioMeneses> ceronman1, listo ya lo modifique en el sendmail!... raro quien sabe porque estaba asi!
<Emerling> saludos a mis hermanosde colombia, con ganas de ir este año o principios del otro a Cali
<Naudy> buenas saludos a todos los presente 0/
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses 
<Naudy> Las 10 geek más sexys (FOTOS) http://t.co/sNraEsa
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Naudy> Buenas tardes ... Saludos a todos los presentes   o/
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-21
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, como vamos?
<Amaeth> BIEN BIEn organizando el espacio para charlas de SL en la Nacho, se apunta a dar una charla?
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, yo no soy de Bogota... pero fijo nos vemos en el SFD
<Amaeth> a listo
<Amaeth> si suele pasar
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, aja...
<Amaeth> ups
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, y cual es el evento?... eso le podemos decir a los de bogota q le colaboren
<Amaeth> una serie de conferencias semanales en torno al softwarelibre esta semana me confirman los horarios del auditorio y hay les mando el masivo
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, perfecto!
<Amaeth> jeje
<k-milogars> una ayuda en java
<k-milogars> hi!!
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<k-milogars> buenas
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, tiempo sin verlo!
<k-milogars> quien me buena echar una manito en java
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, cuente... si podemos no hay lio
<k-milogars> gracias hombe
<k-milogars> http://paste.debian.net/126907/
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, y cual es el problema?
<k-milogars> en el paste esta descrito
<k-milogars> bueno lo que quiero es hacer un bingo
<k-milogars> el juego va de 15 en 15
<k-milogars> si en la columna b el usuario escribe 17 diga. pailas te paso 
<k-milogars> y vuelva otra vez
 * k-milogars esta aprendiendo java
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, y porq antes de construir la matriz lo evalua
<SergioMeneses> si esta entre 0 y 15
<k-milogars> como seria
<k-milogars> lo esta haciendo con un while
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, en ese codigo no hay ningun while
<k-milogars> lo quite
<k-milogars> :)
<SergioMeneses> mire apenas reciba el dato del teclado haga esto
<k-milogars> x que me dio piedra que no funciono
<SergioMeneses> if(numeroteclado>=0||numeroteclado<=15){//manda a contruir la matriz}else{Systema.out.print("numero equivocado"); System.exit(0);}
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, ↑↑↑
<k-milogars> hombe en el codigo como quedaria
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, asi jeje
<k-milogars> gracias hombe
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, http://pastebin.com/urKQRnmj
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, si quieres q sea mas dinamico cambia el if por un while
<k-milogars> ok 
<k-milogars> muchisimas gracias
<k-milogars> hermano muchas gracias por su tiempo
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Amaeth> Buenas
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, como le fue con java?
<Amaeth> SergioMeneses: ¿? yo no estoy trabajando ahorita en java XD
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, aaaa jajaja si lo confundi con k-milagros
<SergioMeneses> fresco
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-14
<Costeelation> j
<Costeelation> cuando habra algun evento en medellin?
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, supongo que lo siguiente seria el software freedom day
<SergioMeneses> pero no es responsabilidad de Ubuntu-Colombia
<krash> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-15
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: Hola
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, saludos! cuanto tiempo
<luis_lopez> sip, oye: conoces ubunteros en Medellin?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si claro
<SergioMeneses> hay varios
<luis_lopez> estoy por aca y quisiera reunirme informalmente con algunos
<SergioMeneses> en la lista estan muy activos, por?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, esta en Colombia y no aviso!!!!
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<luis_lopez> de devuelvo el viernes :(
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, neeeeh
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, pues escriba en la lista de correos... 
<luis_lopez> k
<SergioMeneses> de seguro le responden... y fijo mujica, alarcon, hollamn y yo tambien le damos palo por avisar tan tarde
<SergioMeneses> xD
<luis_lopez> con hollman trate de verme, pero no alcance
<luis_lopez> el estuvo por aca en medellin 
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> si 
<luis_lopez> bueno, voy a escribir a la liste
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> hay un compañero
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo
<SergioMeneses> es el como el contacto con medellin
<SergioMeneses> pero alla hay varios
<SergioMeneses> y de nuevo luis_lopez que lastima que no aviso con tiempo.... nos hubieramos pegado un viaje o algo asi
<luis_lopez> en otra ocasion sera...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, seguro
<luis_lopez> brb
<Costeelation> alguien vivo?
<kuadrosx> varios me imagino
<hollman> aja
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-16
<Jhonny> buenas noches
<Jhonny> estoy buscando el linux ubuntu 11.04
<Jhonny> o similar  computador pentium iv de 32 bits
<Duende> hola Jhonny quiere descargar 11.04 ?? 
<Jhonny> gracias
<Jhonny> lo que quiero es tener un cd con el programa para poder instalarlo en oreo equipo
<SergioMeneses> Jhonny, pero puede instalarlo desde una usb
<Jhonny> perdon otro equipo
<Duende> y ... porque no instalar 12.04 ??
<Jhonny> como es el proceso  es decir que se debe hacer
<Jhonny> para el 12.04 si lo aguanta?
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que le monte el lubuntu o el xubuntu
<Jhonny> mira la configuracion del equipo es pentium IV de 256 mb de 32 bits
<Duende> sikas ... usar lubuntu o xubuntu, pille yo tengo pentium 4 de 2.6 GHz y 1.5 GB de ram y uso xubuntu al pelo
<Duende> uhh 256 :S :S :
<Duende> si se pudiera conseguir mas raaaaam Jhonny 
<Duende> ubuntu no creo que aguante así
<Jhonny> ok supongamos que se consigue mas ram ... seriviria con 512
<Duende> si ... lubuntu 
<Duende> y en sí el Pc es para usarlo para....
<Jhonny> entonces como seria el proceso... me interesa es que tenga todo el paquete de open office
<Jhonny> como dije para manejar todo el paquete de oficina
<Jhonny> en ese equipo esta instalado ubuntu 9.04
<Jhonny> pero no me deja instalar ni base ni blender
<Duende> bueno primero conseguir la ram 
<Duende> si no sería usar otra distro de linux que no sea ubuntu ... hay una version de ppupy linux basada en ubuntu 10.04 ... habría que ver que tal va ...
<Duende> Jhonny, ya antes ha instalado ubuntu??
<Jhonny> no la conozco
<Jhonny> si el linux 9.04
<Jhonny> inicialmente tenia el 5.04 y lo actualice 
<Jhonny> pero no me deja instalar nada mas
<Jhonny> por eso la pregunta     donde puedo conseguir el ubuntu 11.04 o similares que cora en ese equipo
<Jhonny> bueno nadie tiene la respuesta
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-19
<brian__> alguien me puede colaborar con una ayuda.
<brian__> alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de no reconocer el Wifi en un Xubunto 11.10.
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-12
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, \o
<Fauno_> hola
<Fauno_> disculpen 
<Fauno_> usds saben si pasa algo si instalo ubuto de 32 bits a mi pc que es de 64
<subversiva> buenas tardes
<Fauno_> quiero saber si queda lenta o va a funcionar mal
<subversiva> alguno de ustedes le ha instalado el ubuntu a su celular?
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-13
<iderivera> Hola sala
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, kuadrosx pattoin buenas!
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: buenas
<SergioMeneses> oe BartOC3 como vamos?
<BartOC3> Bien bien SergioMeneses aqui ya en casa
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3,yo igual
<kairos_> Bueno muchachos, cuentenme las novedades
 * JHOSMAN tengo gripa :P 
<BrayanBautista> jajajajaj
<StevenCo> Buenas noches,
<kairos_> Que eventos se aproximan?
<BrayanBautista> Software Fredom day.
<JHOSMAN> SFD y CPCO6
<kairos_> En que fecha es?
<JHOSMAN> www.softwarefreedomday.com
<kairos_> intente entrar pero aparece This domain name has expired.
<JHOSMAN> :o
<JHOSMAN> .org
<JHOSMAN> softwarefreedomday.org
<kairos_> que día es y donde abrá activvidades en Bogotá?
<StevenCo> slaudos, proximos eventos en Cali??
<JHOSMAN> kairos_: esa información la puedes encontrar en esa web (busca pais, ciudad) 
<dargous> =O qque es esto
<StevenCo> jajaja porq dargous se habrá asustado?
<kairos_> muchachos que pena la ignorancia pero tengo Ubuntu en una Usb y no se como hacer para que el pc arranque desde la Usb en vez de cd
<JHOSMAN> Lee el manual de tu computador (ahí dice como cambiar el orden de booteo)
<kairos_> mi computador es un clon con wondows 7 ¿tiene manual?
<StevenCo> El orden de booteo es dependiente del fabricante, es recomendable que revises manuales en internet para entrar al Setup
<kairos_> el fabricante de que parte exactamente?
<JHOSMAN> Si no tienes el manual buscalo en Google (marca y referencia de la board)
<StevenCo> Es decir, la marca del PC (Asus, Toshiba, Dell, Acer, etc.)
<kairos_> a ok es una nvidia 8200
<JHOSMAN> Busca en Google ;) 
<StevenCo> Esa es la Tarjeta de video
<StevenCo> Es de mesa o portatil?
<kairos_> mesa
<StevenCo> cuando termine el evento intenta reiniciar el PC y presionas F11 y F12 simultaneamente
<StevenCo> te aparecera una ventana la cual podras seleccionar por cual dispositivo iniciar, previamente debes conectar la memoria USB entonces eliges el dispositivo para iniciar
<kairos_> listo, lo haré, muchas gracias
<StevenCo> Muchachos, Puedo instalar Office 2010 usando Wine en Ubuntu 13.04?
<BrayanBautista> E escuchado comentarios que funciona no tan bien
<BrayanBautista> recomendable que uses alternativas libres como libreOffice ó Openoffice
<StevenCo> lo que pasa es que estoy dando un curso basico-medio de Excel 2010 y los mucahchos estan fascinados con Ubuntu entonces queria trabajar directamente con este OS.. :)
<BartOC3> MS == LibreOffice 
<StevenCo> y lo q interesa es que les gusta ubuntu y han solicitado varias copias
<BrayanBautista> pero puedes trabajar directamente con LibreOffice, o en que parte de esta suite no es lo mismo con microsoft office ?
<StevenCo> lo he usado poco, por eso no estoy seguro de sus diferencias
<BrayanBautista> BartOC3, escribio anteriormente MS == LibreOffice
<StevenCo> ahh jeje.. (Y)
<StevenCo> gracias Brayan, BartOC3
<ixoye> helo
<ixoye> hola hola
<BrayanBautista> hola
<BartOC3> hola
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: donde es la reunion
<DonChichi> cc BartOC3
<DonChichi> ...
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, aqui
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> como vamos
<SergioMeneses> llego tarde
<DonChichi> Yo?
<DonChichi> a rayas
<DonChichi> hablen
<DonChichi> kjajaja
<Guest66896> ups! Que debo hacer para que no me renombren a este nick?
<Guest66896> Ah olvidenlo, ya vi que paso.
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-15
<Redstone_> Hola
<SergioMeneses> Redstone_, saludos
<Lamusj> Buenas! 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, ?
<Lamusj> Buenas SergioMeneses, una pregunta! 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, mmm... q seria?
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, aqui en cucuta, hay algun grupo de redes mesh ?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, no
<SergioMeneses> o si ...me parece q los de la unipamplona tenian algo de mesh
<SergioMeneses> pero parece q eso no siguio
<Lamusj> ps cuando vino hollman, dejaron encargado alguien de la de pamplo, pero trate de comunicarme y nunca hubo respuesta! 
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, pense que alguien mas lo habia tomado!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, alguien encargado?
<SergioMeneses> eso es una franquicia o algo asi?
<SergioMeneses> ...eso es trabajo comunitario! si alguien puede o quiere ayudar... pues que asi sea
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, noo nooo, me refiero a que en ese momento, iba haber apoyo con hollman y la persona de la u de pamplo! 
<Lamusj> si claro, es algo comunitario, solo que pense que habia alguien que encabece el proyecto o el grupo
<SergioMeneses> es mas Lamusj desde uco ud puede hacer ese proyecto
<SergioMeneses> no hay q armar comunidades aparte ni nada
<SergioMeneses> solo se necesitan es ganas de trabajar! :D
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, tiene toda la razon! la verdad seria excelente implantar esas redes en barrios perifericos de la ciudad! 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, pero recuerde redes-mesh != internet libre
<Lamusj> claroo! de eso se trata! me pondre a leer, por que la verdad tengo pocos conocimientos de las mesh SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, eso es lo de menos :D
<SergioMeneses> con ganas todo se puede
<SergioMeneses> es mas podemos cuadrar unas charlas con los amigos de bogota-mesh o caribe-mesh
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, eso si seria buenisimo! tener apoyo de las mesh en Colombia! ademas ps mirar si se unen mas personas! calidad mas no cantidad!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, si claro se podria
<SergioMeneses> hay que mirar... a mi me gustaria que en la ciudad se implementaran mejores cosas... o bueno cosas ya que no tenemos
<Lamusj> exactamente, ademas que es para ayuda de la comunidad que es lo mas importante y que puede ser un inicio para que los niños empiencen desde Linux, me parece a mi
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, claro
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo a almorzar! nos vemos en la tarde!
<Lamusj> buen provecho SergioMeneses 
<hollman> nas Lamusj SergioMeneses 
<Lamusj> buenas hollman 
<MagicFab> hollman, andresmujica o/
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, Lamusj hollman andresmujica volvi! que mas?
<MagicFab> todo bien - me pregunto si alguno de uds. ha visto o tiene un telefono Firefox OS? Me intriga el bicho
<MagicFab> hollman, quizás le pida que me mande uno :) :)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, la verdad no... pero a los de mozilla-co les llegaron unos
<SergioMeneses> seguro hollman lo ha visto en el hackbo
<Lamusj> MagicFab, yo los eh visto, pero por minutos, fui averiguarlos a movistar! 
<MagicFab> Ah, vea pues recién me entero que voy a  poder comprar uno en Ebay si quiero: http://www.ztedevices.com/news/company_news/bb874d58-5a32-4e65-b075-32f5f0959d16.html
<MagicFab> http://stores.ebay.com/ztemobileus
<MagicFab> Lamusj, y qué le pareció?
<Lamusj> MagicFab, ps a mi me gustaron, son gama media-baja, sin muchos recursos, pero el sistema operativo creo que va por muy buen camino! 
<Lamusj> aunque le faltan muchas aplicaciones, es entendible! pero a la gente del comun no le gusta que no tenga wsap o algo asi 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, eso es cuestion de alianzas para llevar esas apps a los stores
<SergioMeneses> pero la idea es totalmente valida
<hollman> MagicFab, saludos 
<hollman> que milagro saber de ud :)
<hollman> estan super económicos
<hollman> MagicFab, si me vas a encargar, toca de afán, la otrasemana salgo del pais :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: que cosa?
<hollman> kuadrosx, ?
<kuadrosx> [16:41] <hollman> estan super económicos <-- que esta económico?
<hollman> el firefox movil
<hollman> el zte
<kuadrosx> aah es que con esos specs :S
<hollman> https://www.movistar.co/Tienda/Equipos/Alcatel_One_Touch/Alcatel_OT_Fire_4012/ sin plan no seen cuanto quede
<kuadrosx> hollman: 200
<kuadrosx> eso dicen en enter.cp
<kuadrosx> co*
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-16
<MagicFab> hollman, no, tranquilo salga con calma :)
<jorge_> quisiera ppor favor que me enviaran si es posible el c o dvd de ubunto ultima version ya que no lo he podido descargar
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, saludos! hay mensaje en el grupo de la ubuconla
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si los he leido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Felicitaciones, espero poder asistir
<SergioMeneses> jeje ok
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, ojala!
<CarlosNeyPastor> no he respondido porque los he visto desde el movil 
<SergioMeneses> dale! cuando puedas ;)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya comienzo a guardar plata para los viaticos del pasaje
<Zanguetsu> SergioMeneses, pregunta cuentan con algún medio electrotécnico para los que estamos fuera del alcance 
<SergioMeneses> como asi Zanguetsu ?
<Zanguetsu> pues ya vez mi amigo uno que radica en México y no puede asistir por eso era la pregunta
<Zanguetsu> =3
 * Zanguetsu apenado
<SergioMeneses> Zanguetsu, ah como streaming?
<SergioMeneses> streaming si vamos a tener!... y esperamos compartir material en al web
<SergioMeneses> estate pendiente de la pagina de ubuntu - colombia y es :)
<SergioMeneses> eso
<Zanguetsu> si algo así un hangout o algo parecido
<Zanguetsu> SergioMeneses, me agrada eso estaré pendiente de todos modos ya sabes que estoy al pendiente en la pagina de ubuntumexico
<SergioMeneses> dale Zanguetsu 
<SergioMeneses> pero visita la de ubuntuco
<Zanguetsu> ya estoy en ubuntuco
<SergioMeneses> Zanguetsu, dale
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-17
<AldemarGarciaFue> hola buenas tardes
<AldemarGarciaFue> Alguien es la sala??
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-18
<Bushido> Hola, necesito ayuda por favor
<Bushido> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  mariadb-server : Depende: mariadb-server-10.0 (= 10.0.4+maria-1~raring) pero no va a instalarse
<Bushido> Me sale eso cuando instalo mariadb
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-12
<elcazador> buenos dias
<elcazador> buenos dias
<elcazador> buenos dias
<elcazador> buenos dias ahy algien que me pueda atender.
<viperhoot> qué calor en cartagena !
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-14
<chabby> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-08-10
<AUGUSTOYA> HOLA
<AUGUSTOYA> ALGUIEN Q ME PUEDA AYUDAR
<AUGUSTOYA> TENGO EQUIPOS LENOVO LES INSTALE UBUNTU PERO NO ME RECONOCEN LA TARJETA DE RED, DICE CABLE DESCONECTADO
#ubuntu-co 2015-08-14
<linuxyo> Hola buen dia!!
<linuxyo> buenos dias!!
<sergiokof> esto esta soloooooooooooooo
<sergiokof> re solooooooooooo
#ubuntu-co 2017-08-14
<valhalla-c> !bot
